# Fence Repair? (wire fence, no electric)



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

Well, after I fixed a corner with the fence panels... we have discovered 2 other weak spots... both again where they are rubbing themselves. I need to patch the bottom. I think the best thing would be a 2x4 at the bottom to attach the wire fencing to... I could screw it into the corner 4x4s but does anyone know how to attach a 4x4 to a Tpost? I guess I could buy some more fence panels... but they are expensive. I only need the bottom part.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Zip ties temporarily although they break after exposed to the elements for awhile (and don't use the zip ties from Bargain Outlet, they are so cheap they break from a gentle breeze)

Longer term, wire them to the posts. I have a roll of electric fence wire that my mom gave me when they moved and I use it for all sorts of fixes like that.


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

oh! zipties! I see, so as long as the 4x4 is solid on the one side... i can just wire it to the Tpost. awesome will try this today. thanks!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Check out U-bolts at the hardware store. They are cheap and you can replace zip-ties with them as needed. Make sure the boards are stapled on the INSIDE or they will push them right out. That's one of the problems I was having.


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

ah, ha! U bolts!!! i was thinking some sort of 2 screw system with a plate or something. U bolts will work much better. thanks.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My Bucky Boys say "you are welcome" I will get a pic today of how I finally stopped them from squeezing though the gate.


----------

